# Transhipper Woes



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience dealing with Transhipper Julie Tran out of Sacramento, CA? In lieu of that, does anyone have any experience dealing with a Transhipper who is suddenly and inexplicably MIA? I am expecting the shipment of a rather expensive and eagerly anticipated fish from Thailand. Although I have spoken to her in regard to the matter twice, she has *become incommunicado since the day she was supposed to have picked up her shipment, and I have not yet received my precious cargo. Is there a protocol for handling this sort of thing? I have never used a Transhipper before and could really use some advice, as I am at a loss for what to do.*There must be some way to resolve such matters, or at least some person which I can hire to kick her ***...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

From what I have read about her,she is notorious for being this way.

Transhipper review - UltimateBettas
I do hope you can find out some on your fish.I think if she doesnt respond you can file action against her via paypal,but maybe give her a little more time.I think in that thread,there is her phone number(not sure its been awhile since Ive read it)and you can contact her that way.

In hindsite,Pegasus has had better reviews,as well as Jeff Wilson and Linda Olson.Maybe next time go with one of those instead.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also forgot to add,that transhippers do receive hundreds of fish,that they must label,check,acclimate and get ready to reship,so she may very well be extremely busy.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

A friend of mine ordered a betta from thailand or singapore (one of the two) and they didn't hear a word from the shipper for about two months. They contacted them saying the item is ABOUT to ship... I don't know what happened from there on, but my guess is that that process just takes an extremely long time.


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

Ugh. Yeah I read that and a few other more colorful reviews of her efficiency or lack thereof. It seems that she takes her time, but eventually gets things to you, and I'm sure she IS rather busy. The thing is, she specifically requested that I call her at a specific time on monday evening to set up payment, because my paypal account is on limited status(due to "unusual" activity, whatever the hell that means). So technically, I haven't even been able to pay her for her services(or lack thereof). I've made several attempts to reach her by phone and left multiple messages. I also have confirmation from the breeder in Thailand that the package was "ship to Julie Tran Sacramento 28 aug", which was actually the 27th here in the states. Anyway, she should have recorded it on Monday with her usual shipment....


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

If you don't feel comfortable, you can make a dispute on Paypal within 45 days of the transaction, then the vendor will HAVE TO speak with you.


----------



## PC1 (May 25, 2011)

I used her a couple times last year and everything went smoothly. Sorry for your frustration, hopefully all is ok and she is just swamped. GL


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

Well there has still been no communication from the Transhipper and still no delivery...

...fish has been in transport for 9 days now.


----------

